# Ford 1700



## Matthewds262 (Dec 4, 2018)

Trying to figure out what the valve or adjustment knob, that is right under the front of the seat at the top of the transmission, does. I have tried to look it up several ways. Not sure what it is called, so I assume that is why I can't find it.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Kalbin (Oct 24, 2018)

Matthewds262 said:


> Trying to figure out what the valve or adjustment knob, that is right under the front of the seat at the top of the transmission, does. I have tried to look it up several ways. Not sure what it is called, so I assume that is why I can't find it.
> 
> Thank you in advance


3point speed adjustment



Sent from my KFSUWI using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

